# Mamba Max Pro ESC 1/8 scale test



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I picked up a Castle Creations Mamba Max Pro ESC the other day. I know it is meant for 1/10 scale R/C Cars. But castle says it will handle up to 6s. 

I am going to test it out in my MBX6 conversion. 

Using a Tekin T8 2050kv buggy motor and 4s batteries.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> I picked up a Castle Creations Mamba Max Pro ESC the other day. I know it is meant for 1/10 scale R/C Cars. But castle says it will handle up to 6s.
> 
> I am going to test it out in my MBX6 conversion.
> 
> Using a Tekin T8 2050kv buggy motor and 4s batteries.


Cool. I was thinking about doing the same thing. Let us know how it goes. I just like the fact that its smaller and you can adjust the BEC unlike the Monster.


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Any word on this yet?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Go on the rctech forum for the MMP. People have done it and it works.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

upd103 said:


> Any word on this yet?


Talk to earl..he tested this..


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> I picked up a Castle Creations Mamba Max Pro ESC the other day. I know it is meant for 1/10 scale R/C Cars. But castle says it will handle up to 6s.
> 
> I am going to test it out in my MBX6 conversion.
> 
> Using a Tekin T8 2050kv buggy motor and 4s batteries.


Associated ran a SC8e for 24 hours with a MMP:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2762347


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I have run the this speed control a few times now.. it is holding up to the abuse of 1/8th scale buggy.

it is very smooth with a sensored Tekin t8 motor


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*I SMELL SOMETHING*

Is it still working ? Or did it smoke .


----------

